# any oldies recommend a clinic for PGS?



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi there - am on the verge of considering a third and final attempt at ivf, having had 2 m/c in the last few months.

Much as I'd love to stay at my current clinic who have been fantastic and managed to get me a BFP both times, I really can't face going through another miscarriage, and think I probably  need to find somewhere they can do PGS screening before putting anything back. I think I'd rather have nothing put back than go through this all over again.

I'm in Brighton so reckon the options are the London clinics - Lister, ARGC, Bridge. Anyone had any experience of PGS at these places? Also, do you know if there's a long waiting list at them?

There seems to be a general feeling that the lister is difficult to deal with (huge, impersonal etc) - or have I misread that?

thanks in advance

Sue x


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

hi Sue - I know CRM (centre for reproductive medicine and Mr Cowan Dickenson) in London do PGS - I thought about doing it earlier this year but the Consultant was a bit negative being my age.  However, at first, when he thought I was 43 (I am 45) he said he would recommend it with IVF.  When I said I was actually 45 he said he thought it would be best to go onto donor eggs even though I have plenty of them and low fsh levels etc etc. . Anyway, his clinic at CRM are supposed to be the best for this sort of thing and he is really wonderful.  Not sure of the number but best of luck. I am going down the donor route now having "chickened" out of using my own eggs - though I am blessed with a beautiful 20 year old daughter now.  Best of luck in whatever you choose to do. It's good to look forward!


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Sue, not sure for UK but I know that some of the clinics abroad do this.  ( CHania in Crete does and likely some of the SPanish and Russian, Ukrainian clinics)

I jest got back from yet another diagnostic hysterscopy after having had a miscarriage 2+ yrs ago and 2 biochemical pg this year.  It seems that there is a bit of hyperplasia ( like scarring I guess) that could be casuing a problem and will do a D and C to take it out.  Orignially I had done 11 cycles of treatments before finding polyps in the uterus that were casuing me to not implant or miscarry.  When these were removed I got PG next treatment.  So what I am saying is that is you really think you will make it your last chance has everything been checked out inside?  Also after 2 or more miscarriage ( according to some studies I read) you may be building up immunities which can greatly reduce the chance of BFP.

Just wanted to share this info with you having been through the same.  Maybe give you some ideas that can help.
Good luck
b123


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks both of you - 

it's a good point to maybe get a general mot as this will be the last go...

I'll track down the CRM too then janeup, thankyou!

Sue x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I seem to remember that The Bridge do PGS, they said to us, that if we ever went through anymore IVF then this would be something to think about.
So it might be worth looking them up too  

Good luck in what ever you decide  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi

ARGC do the PGS, they also do immune sytem checks as this can apparently affect whether your body might be rejecting the emby.They can give steroids and other treatments to overcome it It all costs a lot and the  place is very busy. Its funniy because they monitor you very closely every day during stims and change drugs accordingly so it is very personalised traetment but a bit of an inpersonal way because it is so busy. I think its 3 month wait but apparently you can sometimes get a cancellation. They can also do a monitor cycle and a hysteroscopy where they map the uterus to see the best place to put the embies. So it seems a good place for a final though expensive last attempt.

Regards
S


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Sue 
I am at the Lister and can rec Debble Taylor for PGS she is excellent 
the clinic is busy but i am very happy with my care there 
Good luck 
Dianne x


----------

